
​Kubernetes 1.10: Improving storage, security, and networking - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/kubernetes-1-10-improving-storage-security-and-networking/
======
devy
First two sentences are catchy and on-point! Love it :)

    
    
      Ever been in a Tesla and hit the accelerator in Ludicrous Mode? 
      If you have, you know you'll speed up like the proverbial bat 
      out of hell. The development of Kubernetes, the leading container
      orchestration program, has been like that.

